# Espadrilles and Wedge Sandals



## Beauty Mark (May 4, 2007)

I have very small feet (sz. 5, but I can also wear kids' sizes sometimes), and I've  been looking for cute espadrilles and wedge sandals that won't break the bank. Any suggestions for online stores? I don't want to spend more than $30 or so per pair

I tried Target but if I order them online (which is what I want to do), they wouldn't get to me until mid-June. Thanks!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 4, 2007)

Try payless. They have some really cute summer shoes.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Try payless. They have some really cute summer shoes._

 
i agree! payless shoes have gotten really cute! plus, they usually have a lot of the smaller sizes left! good luck! =D


----------



## Cosmopolitics (May 5, 2007)

A word of warning though: Payless' shoes run big. For your size, you would definitely have to go down to the childrens' sizes (hurray Bratz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), as I wear a size 6 in other brands and I wear 5 and 5 1/2 at Payless. Plus, a lot of the cuter styles are only available in sizes such as 7 and 8. 

Target's probably going to be your best bet for that price range. Every other retailer I know of for small shoes is more expensive.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been eyeing some NW Espadrilles and Wedge Sandals, they have pretty cute pairs with acceptable price, and i alway find they have smaller size at TJ MAXX or ROSS


----------



## franimal (Jun 21, 2007)

I got some super cute ones at Mervyn's the other day. I think they were about $20.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 22, 2007)

i work at a bakers, and we have a ton of cute sandals however there is a big price range. look online, bakersshoes.com, we have a buy one get one 50% off sale going on now. and shipping is pretty fast!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2007)

victorias secret's online shop has great wedges/espadrilles.
victoriassecret.com
and from what I've seen, they're not super expensive..
Also, newport news.
newport-news.com

hth!!! i've had great experiences with both sites


----------

